
Quantitative Economic Modeling in Python and Julia - k0nartist
http://quant-econ.net/
======
pathdependent
Ignoring the (fantastic) content, I think this is how Julia slowly wins users.
I keep find myself doing parallel implementations like this.

~~~
washedup
Agreed, amazing content but also a great tutorial for Julia. This is my first
stab at it and it's great (as a daily R user).

------
graycat
Sorry, guys, there's an unfortunate pattern:

In parts of applied math for business, there are lot of talks and papers of
the form "Problem X: A Y Approach".

That seems to suggest that there is something really promising about Y.
Instead, more appropriate would be "Solving Problem X". If Y was involved,
then fine; if not, still fine; that Y was involved really doesn't mean much.

Then also in computing there are talks and papers of the form "Problem X via
Programming Tools A and B". So, for the part "A and B", can substitute Python
and Julia, Fortran, C and C++, C# and C, C# and C++, C# and Visual Basic,
Common Lisp, anything Turing equivalent, etc.

To me _Quantitative Economic Modeling_ is a big enough subject and quite
challenging. That some of the computing was done in Python and Julia instead
of C, C++, C#, Fortran, Algol, Folderol, etc. strikes me as nearly irrelevant.
That is, I see nothing about Python and Julia that promises especially good
results on the main challenges of the very challenging problem of Quantitative
Economic Modeling.

Where am I going wrong?

~~~
k2enemy
> Where am I going wrong?

I don't think the goal of the site is to solve the problem of, or even serve
as a textbook for, "Quantitative Economic Modeling."

Each chapter presents a popular model that most academic economists are
already familiar with and shows, in a practical way, how to implement the
models in Python and Julia. I see it more as a resource for economists to
learn to program than an an economic theory text.

~~~
graycat
Good answer. Thanks.

